# Clear viewing ports on submarines



## molymike (Jan 5, 2011)

Anyone got any ideas on how to show off interior detail of a solid hull sub?


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

You could carefully cut open portions of the hull where you wanted the detail to show. If you wanted the parts to be closable, install some tabs around the perimiter of the openings so that the hull parts wouldn't fall through when placed back in place. Or, you could make it so that the entire side of the hull was removeable. Hope that this helps.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hogging out an area would be a real pain. I would do the extra work to cast a hollow shell or vacuform it. If you live in a fairly large burg there are places that can vacuform if you give them a buck (half hull) to use.
Bruce


----------



## molymike (Jan 5, 2011)

Fairly new to vacuforming (read doesn't know a thing) Does it damage the original piece? Is it clear? Could I use the clear as a replacement hull in the areas that I wanted to show off?


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Mike,
How big is this solid sub and what material is it made of? The clear vacuform sheet is just heated enough to make it pliable. But if you're worried you could always make an RTV mold and cast your buck in plaster of paris. The buck should be glass smooth if you're doing a clear shell cuz it'll show any imperfections. If your sub is solid polyurethane, no worries, mate. Also keep in mind that your clear shell will be slightly bigger than your original by the thickness of your clear sheet.
Bruce


----------

